# Boas > General Boas >  Sand boa substrate..... Any bad sand?

## Soterios

Like Reptisand? Any to avoid for sure?

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Really, sand isn't a good substrate for any snake, including a Sand boa.  I would try to stay away from the sand if I were you.  Sand or soil could definitely at some point cause impaction, and it's a pain to try to get the sand or soil to pass.  Burrowing snakes, like Sand boas and Hognose snakes, love to burrow in Aspen Bedding.  Just put a few inches of Aspen Bedding in and your boa will love it.  Aspen keeps the tunnels they have made and is great for spot cleaning.

----------


## wilomn

> Really, sand isn't a good substrate for any snake, including a Sand boa.  I would try to stay away from the sand if I were you.  Sand or soil could definitely at some point cause impaction, and it's a pain to try to get the sand or soil to pass.  Burrowing snakes, like Sand boas and Hognose snakes, love to burrow in Aspen Bedding.  Just put a few inches of Aspen Bedding in and your boa will love it.  Aspen keeps the tunnels they have made and is great for spot cleaning.


How long have you been keeping snakes?

How many sand boas have you kept and for how long?

----------


## Patrick Long

Yeah in the wild Sand boas live on Newspaper and Shredded Aspen....

Didnt you know that?!?!?!?!?!

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> How long have you been keeping snakes?
> 
> How many sand boas have you kept and for how long?


I haven't kept any but that's what I have read on the care sheets I've looked at LOL

----------


## Patrick Long

There is a difference in Knowledge and Information.

----------


## Soterios

So Pat and Will, what do you think of reptisand?

----------


## Patrick Long

I personally like crushed walnut shell. I like the smell of it, the look of it, and the ease of clean.

I HATE reptisand, becuse it gets EVERYWHERE. lol

----------


## likebull1

I had good experience with reptisand. i used to get a bearded dragon sand skimmer to clean out the substrate spot cleaning and replaced the sand every 3 weeks.

----------


## wilomn

I've never used reptisand but I've been using Playsand since long before Tiffany was born.

Multiple generations.

In sand.

Multiple.

----------


## likebull1

Also like pat said crushed walnut works well.

----------


## bobbittle

I'm going to be honest, you guys are among a handful of sand boa keepers I've heard actually keep them on sand. Most people, including breeders, I know keep them on aspen. Why do you choose sand (other than saying "That's what they live on in the wild")?

----------


## Patrick Long

Well us saying "thats why they live on in the wild" is true is it not?

They are not Shredded Aspen Boas.....

I used to keep them on sand becuase it was cheap and easy. It got to messy like I said, so I did Crushed Walnut.

I dont claim to be an expert on Sand Boas, but I do know plenty of people that DO NOT use aspen.

----------


## Soterios

Thanks for the opinions folks. I'll post up pics my my little worm in her new cage and sand tonight.

----------


## bobbittle

Sure it's true. But unless you're going for a naturalistic terrarium setup, is it necessary? I'm not for or against sand for sand boas, I don't really see impaction as that much of a danger, I'm just curious why you use it.

I have always avoided crushed walnut bedding because of the problems lizards have with it. I believe I saw a study stating it was the leading cause of impaction in bearded dragons. And it's quite sharp, I would worry about scratching up sensitive areas.

----------


## Soterios

> Sure it's true. But unless you're going for a naturalistic terrarium setup, is it necessary? I'm not for or against sand for sand boas, I don't really see impaction as that much of a danger, I'm just curious why you use it.
> 
> I have always avoided crushed walnut bedding because of the problems lizards have with it. I believe I saw a study stating it was the leading cause of impaction in bearded dragons. And it's quite sharp, I would worry about scratching up sensitive areas.


All my animals live in display cages, so I like the cages to look nice. If sand is suitable for her, and she's healthy in it, I'll use it.

----------


## Mike@OutbackReptiles-D

We keep our sand boas on "sani-chip" which is a form of aspen that is chipped instead of shaved or shredded. It acts very similar to crushed walnut shell and is very easy to spot clean. Another advantage is that it is a lot lighter than sand, and does not scratch or wear down the racks we keep our boas in.

I've never seen any problems with impaction either, or if there was a problem it sorted itself out before it became a noticeable problem (if you know what i mean).

----------

